# Application pour programmer sur Ipad 2



## didiworld (19 Octobre 2011)

Bonjourrr  :rateau::rateau:

J'aimerai savoir si quelqu'un connait une application pour programmer en C et C ++ avec un compilateur intégrer je suis étudiant et j'aimerai me servir de mon ipad pour travailler j'ai essayer l'application Koder http://itunes.apple.com/fr/app/koder/id439271237?

Mais c'est plus pour du Web elle marche bien mais je fais plus du C, donc si quelqu'un a une idée je le remercie d'avance 


Saluttttt

Alor personne n'a un indice   

Hello Personne n'a un petit indice pour moi

+1


----------



## Larme (25 Octobre 2011)

J'ai cru voir l'existence d'une ou deux applications en cherchant sur le net, mais si j'ai bien capté, ça passe par une compilation externe (serveurs), et que donc, c'est pas tip top...


----------



## didiworld (25 Octobre 2011)

Si tu pouvais me donner le nom de l'application j'aimerai la test merci pour ton aide


----------



## Larme (25 Octobre 2011)

CodeToGo (App)
IDEOne.com (compilateur OnLine apparemment)
Compilateur interne grâce au JailBreak


----------



## didiworld (25 Octobre 2011)

merci sa marche l'app n'est  pas super belle mais au moins sa compile quand le jailbreak sortira je te donnerai des news Merci 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h47 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h39 ----------

Finalement j'ai parler un peu trop vite j'ai essayer de compiler un programme simple mais sa ne marche pas


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (28 Octobre 2011)

les règles dios sont claires... pas d'environnement de développement sur ces plateformes...

Donc si une appui de code existe, ça sera uniquement sur Cydia...

désolé...


----------

